# Ubuntu Virtual??



## Yin (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi guys,
I recently bought a magazine which has a dvd with ubuntu 7.04 on it and two virtual programs, (Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 and MOKA5). I was wondering if it is possible to have a proper installation of ubuntu on my second hdd with its own partition and to run it as a virtual os at the same time while on my windows xp pro. 

and another question this may seem dumb and noobie, but is ubuntu compatible with Microsoft Virtual PC 2007, on a Windows XP Professional SP2. I am trying this now but after i select the first option after a while of loading, it takes me to a black screen which then changes to a wire-screen mode and i am just waiting now, is this right\normal? should i be using the other virtual program (MOKA5) for what I am trying to do?


----------



## markitect (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't vouch for Microsoft's VM program, i would not be surprised if its designed to be incompatible.  Get vmplayer and use a blank image to install ubuntu on it.  Check out http://paradigma.pt/ja/slog/index.php/2005/10/vmplayer-blank-image-for-easy-install.html  As for giving it a regular partition to use from a virtual machine, to my knowledge nobody supports that (could be wrong).


----------

